# Bruche Hilfe bei der Roccat Tyon! (Tasten belegen)



## Play_Till_Death (5. Februar 2015)

Hi liebe Community!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Roccat Tyon gegönnt und sie funktioniert auch prima aber im Spiel "Battlefield 4" kann ich keine der 1000 Tasten belegen   Außer den 2 Seitentasten unter dem X-Celerator und der Linken & Rechten Maustaste lassen sich die anderen Tasten nicht mit Funktionen belegen! 

Der Quick Start Guide war mir dabei auch keine große Hilfe und im Treiber war ich total überfordert mit den ganzen Knöpfen...

Muss ich die Tasten im Treiber zuerst irgendwie "belegbar" machen? Wenn ja, wie mach ich das?

Ich pack noch ein Bild vom Treiber dazu viellicht hat einer von euch ja nen Tipp für mich  

Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Februar 2015)

Mach irgendwelche Tasten drauf (z.B. die Tasten auf dem Nummernblock). In Battlefield legst du dann die Funktionen auf die Nummernblock-Tasten. Das ist jedenfalls der übliche Workaround, wenn direkte Zuweisungen nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Play_Till_Death (6. Februar 2015)

Hi Teutonnen, 

danke für deinen Tipp! 

 Das klingt jetzt zwar ein bisschen blöd aber wie leg ich mir die Tasten auf dem Nummerblock auf die Maus?

 Find die 'Aktion' nicht bei den Optionen der Tasten im Treiber der Tyon und durch einfaches drücken einer Ziffer des Nummernblocks passiert auch nix...

Sorry, aber man muss dazu sagen ich hab 0 Erfahrung mit Gaming Mäusen! 

Trotzdem vielen Dank nochmal für den Rat!


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Februar 2015)

Es steht dick und fett in der Mitte deines Screenshots... MACRO MANAGER


----------



## Play_Till_Death (6. Februar 2015)

Hi Teutonnen, 

Das hab ich wohl übersehen O_o 

Danke für deine Hilfe! Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren ob's so funktioniert


----------

